# 3 1/2 foot tegu, male or female????



## Johnny Schmidt (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a red tegu about 31/2 foot and wondering if its a male or female


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like a male but hard to tell with these photos. Feel to either side of the cloaca, if you feel a small, hardened bump, that's a male.


----------



## Styx (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like a male to me too. Buuut I only have one so take that with a grain of salt.


----------

